# Do euthanized pets and roadkill become petfood?



## Kim Chee (May 11, 2014)

Squeamish????? Pass this by, OK.

A fellow STP member mentioned that euthanized pets and roadkill sometimes become petfood. He said there was plenty of information if I googled it. I had no doubts that I would find plenty in a google search, inwardly I only questioned the truthfulness of what I would find. Well, I've posted some things I found. If you have something better, kindly share it. What I'm looking for is something conclusive which shows pets and/or roadkill being used as an ingredient in petfood and what label (brand) it is packaged under.

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-industry-exposed/euthanized-pets-dog-food/
http://msgboard.snopes.com/message/ultimatebb.php?/ubb/get_topic/f/24/t/001315.html


----------



## autumn (May 11, 2014)

Conclusive:



> CVM scientists, as part of their investigation, developed a test to detect dog and cat DNA in the protein of the dog food. All samples from the most recent dog food survey (2000) that tested positive for pentobarbital, as well as a subset of samples that tested negative, were examined for the presence of remains derived from dogs or cats. The results demonstrated a complete absence of material that would have been derived from euthanized dogs or cats.


http://www.fda.gov/AboutFDA/Centers...VM/CVMFOIAElectronicReadingRoom/ucm129131.htm

/thread


----------



## Traveler (May 11, 2014)

zim said:


> Conclusive:
> 
> 
> http://www.fda.gov/AboutFDA/Centers...VM/CVMFOIAElectronicReadingRoom/ucm129131.htm
> ...



The government said so, so it must be true.


----------



## Kim Chee (May 11, 2014)

That is pretty convincing (even though I don't fully trust the government).


----------



## autumn (May 11, 2014)

Traveler said:


> The government said so, so it must be true.



OH NO, LOCK YOU DOORS EVERYONE, GET YOU GUNS AND NONPERISHABLE FOOD! The government is conspiring to allow corporations to feed cats and dogs other cats and dogs! What a horrific plan!

Makes so much sense.

Regardless, the CVM is a university, not part of the government. Are all schools for higher education also conspiring to feed your dog other dogs and cats?


----------



## Traveler (May 11, 2014)

zim said:


> OH NO, LOCK YOU DOORS EVERYONE, GET YOU GUNS AND NONPERISHABLE FOOD! The government is conspiring to allow corporations to feed cats and dogs other cats and dogs! What a horrific plan!
> 
> Makes so much sense.
> 
> Regardless, the CVM is a university, not part of the government. Are all schools for higher education also conspiring to feed your dog other dogs and cats?


Don't overdramatize what I said. The CVM is part of the FDA. The FDA is a government agency.


----------



## crow jane (May 11, 2014)

the _government_, man, the _government_


----------



## LawrenceofSuburbia (May 11, 2014)

so even if this was true, would it really matter all that much? I mean fuck I love dogs, I love my dog, but what the hell else should we do with all the unfortunate euthanized animals?

(edit: beyond the avoidable health concerns for the animals eating the food of course)


----------

